# NFPA 79



## kume (4 November 2005)

Hallo Kollegen,

hat von Euch schon mal jemand die NFPA 79 in deutscher Sprache 
in der Hand gehalten?
Wenn ja, wo bekommt man die?
Oder hat evt. jemand Lust eben diese von neudeutsch nach deutsch
zu übersetzen? Evt. so als Gemeinschaftsprojekt, bei dem jeder ein
paar Seiten (es sind 137) übersetzt.


----------



## RalfS (4 November 2005)

Ich glaub, die gibt's nicht in deutsch. Es gibt wohl teilübersetzte Versionen, die aber immer noch den Originaltext beinhalten - um möglichen Fehlinpretationen vorzubeugen. 
Ich selbst arbeite eigentlich immer nur mit Auszügen - meist auch in Englisch. Komme damit eigentlich ganz gut zurecht.

Ralf


----------



## joki007 (20 August 2007)

Hallo!

Ist zwar schon ein wenig älter dieser Beitrag, aber ich hätte dazu noch ne Frage...  

Wo bekommt man am schnellsten die NFPA 79 her und gibt es mittlerweile schon eine deutsche Version?

Herzlichen Dank für eure Rückantworten

mfg
joki007


----------



## Ralle (20 August 2007)

Google ist dein Freund 

http://webstore.ansi.org/FindStandards.aspx?SearchString=NFPA+79&SearchOption=0&PageNum=0


----------



## nku (20 August 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe mir die NFPA79 (2007 Edition)
hier besorgt.

ILI: http://www.ilideutschland.com 
ILI, Dietlindenstraße 15, 80802 München 
e-mail: normen@ilideutschland.com 
Tel. Normenverkauf: (089) 84 81 58 
Tel. Datenbankverkauf: (089) 84 93 82 83 
Fax: (089) 84 00 64 40 

Gruß

Nils


----------

